# On demand hot water



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Are these as good as what some people say? We have a 2yo kid and it seems we always have the washer going, can it handle a clothes washer and a shower at the same time?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes. If they are sized correctly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

From what I've read about them is if you live in a northern climate (like MI) it's not worth getting one. If this is no longer the case, I'd like to know as my water heater is near the end of it's life cycle.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Craig M said:


> From what I've read about them is if you live in a northern climate (like MI) it's not worth getting one. If this is no longer the case, I'd like to know as my water heater is near the end of it's life cycle.


craig, i have no issues with mine. ive had mine about 5 years now and love it. its mounted in my crawl space that stays around 50 degrees during the winter. i never worry about running out of hot water no matter how much i use.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I would think these make more sense in colder climates. It would cost more to keep your "normal" water heater full of hot water during the times you aren't using hot water, than it would in warmer climates. At least that is how it seems to me.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Maybe the newer ones are better. FIL had one years ago, junked it out in less than a year.
Do your research before committing.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Like mine. but I would not take a shower when running the dishwasher or doing laundry.
Plus if you have a well there could be fluctuations in water pressure. .02


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

wild bill said:


> craig, i have no issues with mine. ive had mine about 5 years now and love it. its mounted in my crawl space that stays around 50 degrees during the winter. i never worry about running out of hot water no matter how much i use.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the info Bill and just curious, are you getting the savings as advertised with the On Demand?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Craig M said:


> Thanks for the info Bill and just curious, are you getting the savings as advertised with the On Demand?


craig, its hard to say how much i am getting in savings. i had my old furnace replaced at the same time too. overall i saved about 40% a winter between the two. over the summer i will see my tank drop 5% compared to the 15%-20% that it would drop when i had my tank and that water heater was only a couple years old at the time. i shower when the dishwasher is running and the washer going. i dont notice any difference other than a slight drop in water pressure. my only complaint is in my kitchen. i have a low flow faucet and it takes a lot longer to get the hot water. the on demand require more water flow to work from what i have been told. if it wasnt for how much i spent on my kitchen faucet i would replace it. i have been happy enough with mine that i will be putting one in my new house when i find one.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

wild bill said:


> if it wasnt for how much i spent on my kitchen faucet i would replace it. i have been happy enough with mine that i will be putting one in my new house when i find one.


Most low flows can be defeated. At least shower heads have a plastic ring in them that inhibits flow. Drill out the ring and instant high flow...


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I install them and have one in my own house my gas bill in the summer is about $30-45 for OD,drier,stove and natural gas grill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

ive had mine 6 years its a noritz, not a single problem since weve had it, we can run the washing machine and shower at the same time with only a slight drop in pressure and never run out of hot water, since we put it in when we built the house i cant say for savings but i believe it is saving because we arent keeping a tank hot when were not using it


----------

